# NOS Crib Quilt Kits



## squirrel (Mar 27, 2008)

I have 5 crib quilt kits for sale at $15.00 each plus actual shipping cost. If interested I can email you pictures(include your email address).Please include your zip code and quilt # in your PM.

1. Bucilla 40" x 60" "SAMPLER" alphabet and numbers with baby in buggy in center and two ducks below that you add name and birthday to banner. Kit includes stamped cross stitch and quilted yellow fabric with bound edges,six strand cotton floss and instructions. 

2. Paragon 38" x 58" Care Bear picture of yellow bear flying in basket catching stars.Quilted and bound stamped cross stitch, 100% cotton floss and instructions. 

3. Paragon 40" x 58" Bambi & Friends picture of Bambi and Thumper in the middle with ABC blocks and balloons. A different friend in each corner. Quilted and bound stamped cross stitch 100% cotton floss and instructions.

4. Columbia Minerva 36" x 45" Diaper Pals picture of little boy and girl in bonnets holding frog and chick with rainbow at the top.Cross stitch design hand screened on quilted and bound fabric 100% cotton floss and instructions.

5. Colortex 40" x 60" Now I Lay me down to sleep prayer in middle with angels around. Quilted and bound stamped design to Embroider floss and instructions.


----------

